# Second hand beginner irons?



## Agent Pies (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi guys. I'm new to this so I will apologise if I'm asking a well trodden question.

Basically I have started playing golf again after a 10 year absence.

I have a budget of Â£150- Â£200. What irons would you recommend for me?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd look on ebay of the for sale section in here for someone second hand Â£200 will get you a smashing set of pings I'd have thought or something by taylormade

G2, G5 or G10 or TM burner 2.0's maybe


----------



## Doh (Jul 10, 2013)

You should also look at Callaway any of the x series would be good.

Oh and welcome to the forum.  tell us a little more about yourself.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 10, 2013)

Personally I would look at 2nd hand Pings. Any of the "G" range would do you proud.


----------



## londonlewis (Jul 10, 2013)

Coatsy79 said:



			TM burner 2.0's maybe
		
Click to expand...

A mate of mine plays with these. Very forgiving clubs. 
I have had a couple of hits with them - they are nice clubs. Can't go wrong. 

Agree with the ping comments, they make good clubs for those that are just taking up the game or those that have had long absences! 

Best of luck on the course!


----------



## Agent Pies (Jul 10, 2013)

A little more info. I was offered a set of Callaways so said I would have them on condition I got my swing speed measured etc to make sure they were suitable for me. After taking the clubs into American golf discount, it turns out the whole set is fake! 
Very good Chinese  copies apparently. Also my swing speed wasn't suitable for the graphite  shafts, so they're going back to my friends dad post haste.

While I was there I tried some burner 2.0 irons and ping g20's. I hit both straight, but the burners were going further. Since found out this was becuase they are using less loft now to make you think you're hitting further. I did like the pings but i couldn't bring myself to spend Â£376 on a set of irons whe I've only just started.

So, If I get some second hand G10's (I'm guessing the higher the number the better the club?) What colour dot do I need to go for?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jul 10, 2013)

The G range will be a good bet, the numbers are the range series (G5 followed by G10, G20, G25).  This link will explain about the colour dot coding.

http://www.usedping.co.uk/ping_dot_colour.html


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 10, 2013)

Agent Pies said:



			A little more info. I was offered a set of Callaways so said I would have them on condition I got my swing speed measured etc to make sure they were suitable for me. After taking the clubs into American golf discount, it turns out the whole set is fake! 
Very good Chinese  copies apparently. Also my swing speed wasn't suitable for the graphite  shafts, so they're going back to my friends dad post haste.

While I was there I tried some burner 2.0 irons and ping g20's. I hit both straight, but the burners were going further. Since found out this was becuase they are using less loft now to make you think you're hitting further. I did like the pings but i couldn't bring myself to spend Â£376 on a set of irons whe I've only just started.

So, If I get some second hand G10's (I'm guessing the higher the number the better the club?) What colour dot do I need to go for?
		
Click to expand...

The higher the number the newer the model.  With regard to 'dot' then this may help a little:

http://www.ping.com/uploadedFiles/Custom_Fitting/PING_Color_Code_Chart.pdf


----------



## brendy (Jul 10, 2013)

Doh said:



			You should also look at Callaway any of the x series would be good.

Oh and welcome to the forum.  tell us a little more about yourself.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^^
Callaway X- series irons are the bees knees for beginners.


----------



## Hopey84 (Jul 10, 2013)

I have just sold some ping G10s 4-pw for Â£165 and some Callaway Big Bertha irons 4-sw for Â£70 on eBay and I would say they are about average prices. 

The difference between irons from 2005 to now is next to nothing so as long as you get some in good condition older models are good value.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 10, 2013)

Agent Pies said:



			While I was there I tried some burner 2.0 irons and ping g20's. I hit both straight, but the burners were going further. Since found out this was becuase they are using less loft now to make you think you're hitting further. I did like the pings but i couldn't bring myself to spend Â£376 on a set of irons whe I've only just started.
		
Click to expand...

Why does it matter what number is on the bottom of the club? ok i get it if you are comparing a 7 iron to another 7 iron, but all manufacturers will have different lofts for their numbering systems. I would buy the ones i hit the straightest most often. screw what i says on the bottom, as long as you have a club or 2 for under 100 yards, one for 120, one for 130, one for 140 etc etc (adjust gaps as you wish)


----------



## Agent Pies (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I'm now hunting for some G10's or burner 2.0's, whichever come up first. Can anyone tell me why some burners are black and others silver? Is it just a case of them doing 2 different colours?

Can anyone recommend me a nice cart bag and a putter as well please?


----------



## Rooter (Jul 10, 2013)

They relaunched the burner2 chrome this year I believe. Fundamentally, it's the same club.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2013)

Callaway X14 would be my starting point. Should easily fit into your budget


----------



## brendy (Jul 11, 2013)

For clarity, the rules of the forum state that members must use the for sale section to punt on second hand clubs. It is also only to be used by established users who meet the requirements. Thems the rules.


----------



## the hammer (Jul 11, 2013)

well done .


----------



## Doh (Jul 11, 2013)

Putters are very much an individual choice you should try as many as you can. Basically there are two types, mallets (which are face balanced) and blades (which are heel toe weighted) depending on how you putt you should choose one or the other. Then again you just might like the look of something and buy it because it suits your eye.


----------



## Agent Pies (Jul 11, 2013)

Are Taylormade R7's a good beginner set of irons?


----------

